# Zweifel an Chinas Wachstum werden zur Gewissheit



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2019)

Der Handelsstreit zwischen den USA und China kann auch nach Hinten losgehen wie Apples Prognosensekung zeigt. Apple's Chef Tim Cook versucht in einem offenen Brief an seine Anleger den Schaden vergeblich zu begrenzen, für das letzte Quartal soll nur eine geringe Umsatzsteigerung in Aussicht gestellt worden sein. Jedoch musste Tim Cook zugeben das die Umsatzsteigerung um 5% niedriger ausfällt als erwartet, so ein Ergebniss hinterlässt an den Finanzmärkten Weltweit Spuren.

Wichtiger als die Zahlen ist der Grund für den Einbruch, Tim Cook gibt an das mehr als 100% des Umsatzrückgangs sei auf die geringere Nachfrage nach Applegeräten in China zurückzuführen.Der Markt sei falsch eingeschätzt worden, in einigen aufstrebenden Märkten habe man mit Herausforderungen gerechnet. Aber das Ausmass der wirtschaftlichen Abschwächung insbesondere in China nicht vorausgesehen. Schuld daran ist hauptsächlich der Handelsstreit zwischen den USA und China.
China-Experten haben die Schwächung des Marktes in China schon lange bemerkt, Apple ist aber das deutlichste Indiz dafür. Für Investoren werden die China-Sorgen nun zur Gewissheit, eine Nachfrageschwäche in der Zweitgrössten Volkswirtschaft der Welt hinterlässt Spuren in der Weltwirtschaft. Eine Redewendung besagt: "Hustet China, bekommt die Welt einen Schnupfen".

Apple-Anleger strafen die Gewinnwarnung mit knapp zehn Prozent ab des Marktwerts ab, auch Samsung, Infineon oder Wirecard müssen gewaltig Federn lassen. Investoren fliehen aus dem Dollar und legen lieber in dem als sichere Geldanlage geltendem Japanischen Yen an.
Die Apple-Warnung sei auf Idealem Nährboden gefallen, schreibt Commerzbank-Analyst ulrich Leuchtmann in einer Studie. Mittlerweile hat sich die Lage etwas beruhigt.
Die chinesische Wirtschaft ist Rätselhaft, auf dem Papier sieht sie immer noch gut aus aber laut offiziellen Daten aus Peking soll sie im dritten Quartal 2018 im Vergleich zum Vorjahr um 6,5% zugelegt haben. Von den einst zweistelligen Wachstumsraten ist das weit entfernt, so schwach war Chinas Wachstum zuletzt Anfang 2009 nach dem Ausbruch der globalen Finanzkrise.

Mitte Dezember berichteten Chinesische Beamte von einem schwachen Wachstum der Einzelhandelsumsätze und der Industrieproduktion. Auch der Immobilienmarkt in China ist rückläufig, das Land kämpft gegen Faule Kredite. Die Auslandsinvestitionen sind rückläufig.
Das tatsächliche Ausmass der Verlangsamung lässt sich nur Erahnen, Wirtschaftsdaten aus Peking gelten als Unzuverlässig, Erst im September ordnete die Regierung an schlechte Wirtschaftsnachrichten zu zensieren. Viele Ökonomen sind überzeugt das China die schlimmste Flaute seit der globalen Finanzkrise durchlebt. Damals musste Peking seine Wirtschaft mit Milliarden stützen.
Wegen des Handelsstreits mit den USA und einer allgemein schwächeren Wirtschaft stellte die politische Führung Steuersenkungen in Sicht. Präsident Xi Jinping begründete die Massnahmen mit den Worten: "Die Lage in China seit stabil aber die Wirtschaft geht abwärts."
Ein wichtiger Faktor für das neue Jahr sind die US-Strafzölle gegen China. Eine geringere Nachfrage Chinas nach Rohstoffen und Vorprodukten für den chinesischen Exportsektor werden Weltweit Probleme schaffen. 

Apple ist nicht der einzige Leidtragende der den Rückgang aus China zu spüren bekommt, FedEx senkte seine Prognosen bereits im Dezember nur drei Monate nachdem der Konzern zuerst die Prognosen angehoben habe. Daimler war einer der ersten Grosskonzerne überhaupt der seine Gewinnwarnung mit wachsendem Handelsstreit zwischen den USA und China bekannt gab. Auch Jaguar, Land Rover um BMW leiden unter der schwachen Nachfrage aus China. 

Trump prahlte im Dezember auf Twitter: "China hat gerade angekündigt das seine Wirtschaft aufgrund unseres Handelskrieges schwächer wächst als erwartet" Die America-First Politik geht aber auch an US Unternehmen nicht spurlos vorbei, Apple sollte ihm eine Warnung sein.

Quelle: n-tv.de
_____________________

Jetzt haben wir den Salat! Sobald in China die Menschen nicht mehr Produkte aus dem Ausland kaufen können oder wollen, macht sich dieser Rückgang bemerkbar. China hat 1,4 Mrd. Einwohner, auch Trump sollte wissen das man sich mit so einer Gigantischen Bevölkerung besser anfreundet als anfeindet. Er ist doch ein Unternehmer oder? Erst Recht sollte er wissen das so eine grosse Kundschaft viel Geld einbringt!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Januar 2019)

Wenn China zu stark "geärgert" wird, machen die einfach mal für ein paar Wochen dicht. Dann steht der Mediamarkt leer.
Das sollten alle vor Augen haben, die sich über China beschweren. Wird sind nun mal von denen abhängig, aber das will man ja nicht ändern.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

Was fehlt denn dann so im Mediamarkt?


----------



## -Shorty- (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was fehlt denn dann so im Mediamarkt?




Dinge, wegen Gründen.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich sehe da nichts, was nicht auch von anderen Ländern kommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. Januar 2019)

So jedes Elektrogerät, weil die meisten Platinen in China hergestellt werden. Da Westeuropa und die USA (zumindest vor Trump) relativ gut zusammengearbeitet haben könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass dann auch Europa sanktioniert wird.


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts, was nicht auch von anderen Ländern kommt.


Stimmt. Bei so einigen Produkten die früher Made in China waren, findet man heute Made in Vietnam/Malaysia/... und ich hatte letztens sogar ein Mainboard in den Griffeln gehabt, auf dem Made in Vietnam stand.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

Man sollte aber Taiwan und China nicht zusammen mixen, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Länder.
Platinen kommen sowohl auch aus Taiwan und Südkorea.


----------



## taks (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber Taiwan und China nicht zusammen mixen, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Länder.


Fragt sich nur wie lange noch


----------



## Poulton (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber Taiwan und China nicht zusammen mixen, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Länder.
> Platinen kommen sowohl auch aus Taiwan und Südkorea.


Problem bei der Erkennung ob das Produkt nun aus Taiwan oder China stammt ist häufig, dass viele Hersteller trotzdem "Made in China" draufschreiben, um keine Probleme und Ärger mit China zu haben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2019)

Im Mediamarkt wäre wohl eher ein problem wenn Taiwan und Korea ausfallen. Dann ist da wirklich nicht mehr viel übrig.
Dennoch wäre es interessant zu sehen wie die Leute (vor allem Amerikaner) reagieren wenn keine Produkte aus China (also nicht nur chinesische sondern auch dort produzierte oder mit dortigen Rohstoffen hergestellte) mehr da wären weil ihr Präsident das ja in den USA machen will.
Kein billiger Kram mehr im WalMart, kaum mehr günstige Elektronik, kein Spielzeug mehr, nichts mehr mit Seltenerdmetallen (keine Smartphones, keine PCs, keine Unterhaltungselektronik,...) und so weiter. Da würden manche Bevölkerungsschichten ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche schauen die die Trumpet gewählt haben.


----------



## Don-71 (4. Januar 2019)

Wir werden es nicht mehr erleben!
China riskiert keinen 3. Weltkrieg wegen Taiwan, dessen Erhalt von den USA garantiert wird, auch wenn chinesische Politiker gerne große Sprüche klopfen.
Dazu ist das taiwanesische Militär eine ziemliche Hausnummer, was Ausbildung und Technik anbelangt, das passiert nicht im vorrübergehen.



> Im Mediamarkt wäre wohl eher ein problem wenn Taiwan und Korea ausfallen. Dann ist da wirklich nicht mehr viel übrig.



Genau so sehe ich es auch!


----------



## HenneHuhn (4. Januar 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber Taiwan und China nicht zusammen mixen, das sind zwei unterschiedliche Länder.
> [...]



Sagen 17 von 193 UN-Mitgliedsstaaten


----------



## Slezer (4. Januar 2019)

Ich lese raus das Mal wieder Herr Trump an der Sache schuld ist


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Januar 2019)

Schuld daran dass Chinas Wirtschaft abkühlt ist er sicherlich nicht - aber er beschleunigt den Vorgang durchaus.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Januar 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn China zu stark "geärgert" wird, machen die einfach mal für ein paar Wochen dicht. Dann steht der Mediamarkt leer.
> Das sollten alle vor Augen haben, die sich über China beschweren. Wird sind nun mal von denen abhängig, aber das will man ja nicht ändern.


Jeder will alles möglichst günstig kaufen und mal iebsten Gratis haben, die Chinesen ermögllichen dies mit ihren Minimallöhen. Würden wir bereit mehr für unsere Produkte zu zahlen dann könnten sie auch in anderen Ländern produziert werden. Aber wer will diese Mehrkosten dann zahlen? 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Im Mediamarkt wäre wohl eher ein problem wenn Taiwan und Korea ausfallen. Dann ist da wirklich nicht mehr viel übrig.
> Dennoch wäre es interessant zu sehen wie die Leute (vor allem Amerikaner) reagieren wenn keine Produkte aus China (also nicht nur chinesische sondern auch dort produzierte oder mit dortigen Rohstoffen hergestellte) mehr da wären weil ihr Präsident das ja in den USA machen will.
> Kein billiger Kram mehr im WalMart, kaum mehr günstige Elektronik, kein Spielzeug mehr, nichts mehr mit Seltenerdmetallen (keine Smartphones, keine PCs, keine Unterhaltungselektronik,...) und so weiter. Da würden manche Bevölkerungsschichten ganz schön blöd aus der Wäsche schauen die die Trumpet gewählt haben.


Richtig! Wenn die Chinesen nix mehr produzieren sind viele von uns Arbeitslos und viele Unternehmen gehen den Bach runter. 



Slezer schrieb:


> Ich lese raus das Mal wieder Herr Trump an der Sache schuld ist


Schon aber...


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Schuld daran dass Chinas Wirtschaft abkühlt ist er sicherlich nicht - aber er beschleunigt den Vorgang durchaus.


Wieder richtig   Er hat genau dann zugeschlagen als es China nicht so gut ging, strategisch Schlau könnte man meinen, aber die US Unternehmen leiden wegen ihm.


----------



## Creater (31. März 2019)

Es gibt nun Hoffnung, dass China und die USA wirtschaftlich wieder näher zusammen kommen. Der Grund liegt in Venezuela. China soll laut der faz bereits mit dem Oppositionsführer Guiado bzw. mit Minister in Washington verhandeln, allerdings schweigt China noch zu dem ganzen und befürwortet Offiziell erstmal noch Maduro. China will nicht auf den falschen Präsidenten setzen, Venezuela verspricht zwar, die Milliarden an Schulden schnellstmöglich über Öl  Reserven zu bezahlen, aber es könnte eventuell sein, dass es einen Deal zwischen China und der USA gibt, welcher lockerungen oder gar komplette Einstellungen der Sanktionen beeinhalten könne. Das würde beide Seiten gut in die Hände springen und Russland würde plötzlich dumm dastehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2019)

Venezuela hat Schulden bei den Chinesen? Wusste ich gar nicht, aber ob die Ölreserven reichen um Milliarden zurückzuzahlen? Venezuela ist nicht gerade für Öl bekannt.


----------



## Threshold (31. März 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Venezuela hat Schulden bei den Chinesen? Wusste ich gar nicht, aber ob die Ölreserven reichen um Milliarden zurückzuzahlen? Venezuela ist nicht gerade für Öl bekannt.



Venezuela besitzt die größten Erdölreserven der Welt.
Die 10 Laender mit den groessten Erdoelreserven


----------



## Creater (31. März 2019)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Venezuela hat Schulden bei den Chinesen? Wusste ich gar nicht, aber ob die Ölreserven reichen um Milliarden zurückzuzahlen? Venezuela ist nicht gerade für Öl bekannt.



Puh da bist du aber garnicht imformiert. Venezuela hat noch die größten Öl Reserven der Welt. Deswegen gibt es ja zurzeit den ganzen Trubel in Venezuela. 

"Von 2007 an gewährten chinesische Staatsbanken Caracas nach unterschiedlichen Schätzungen zwischen 50 und 60 Milliarden Dollar an Krediten und trugen damit auch zum Überleben des Regimes bei. Unter Maduro gerieten die Beziehungen allerdings zunehmend in schwierigeres Fahrwasser, weil das Land seine Schulden immer weniger bedienen konnte. Im Jahr 2016 setzte China zunächst die Vergabe neuer Kredite aus und drang auf Rückzahlungsgarantien. Nach Angaben venezolanischer Medien lieferte Caracas zwischenzeitlich nur noch die Hälfte der vertraglich zugesicherten Ölmengen pro Tag."

Quelle: faz

Hab mich gewundert, wieso es bei euch keinen Thread gibt "Was ist los in Venezuela?"

Es Lohnt sich definitiv mal darüber zu lesen. Man hätte kein besseres Drehbuch schreiben können.


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2019)

Die Chinesen mischen auch überall mit. Echte Global Player.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Schutz für Firmen/AGs das nur begrenzt Anteile erworben werden können?
Nicht das die noch eine (westliche) Firma nach der anderen übernehmen...


----------



## Two-Face (31. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Chinesen mischen auch überall mit. Echte Global Player.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Schutz für Firmen/AGs das nur begrenzt Anteile erworben werden können?
> Nicht das die noch eine (westliche) Firma nach der anderen übernehmen...


Die EU will ja neue Verordnungen erlassen, die es nicht-europäischen Firmen erschweren sollen, hiesige High-Tech-Firmen zu schlucken.
Ob das jetzt schon über den Entwurfsstatus hinaus ist, bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher.

Letztenendes hängt es halt immer davon ab, wer mehr Geld bietet und da sind die Chinesen nunmal immer obenan. Z.B. hatte Siemens keine Chance, als sie bei Kuka mitgeboten haben.^^


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. März 2019)

Die Chinesen haben bei ich nenns mal wichtigen Entscheidungen auch andere staatliche "Möglichkeiten".

Ich kenne da ein Beispiel aus erster Hand wie da Verhandlungen anders ablaufen wenn die einen Deal wollen. Da hast du 3 Anbieter für einen großen Auftrag und die geben ihre Angebote ab zu welchem preis/Konditionen sie dein Lastenheft erfüllen möchten. Anbieter 1 und 2 kommen mit je nem buchdicken Dokument/Angebot was wie wo zu welchen Konditionen gemacht wird und es steht ein Preis drunter.
Anbieter 3 (der chinesische) kommt mit einem Umschlag mit einem einzelnen Zettel drin auf dem steht: "Wir machen gleiche wie günstigster Anbieter für 30% weniger Euro".
Denen ist dann auch völlig egal ob die damit ein Verlustgeschäft abschließen wenn andere Dinge wichtiger sind.

(der 3. Anbieter war damals übrigens eine Firma namens "Huawei". Kannte damals kein Mensch, heute schon eher.)


----------



## Creater (31. März 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Chinesen mischen auch überall mit. Echte Global Player.


Die USA ist aber immer noch die Nummer eins, nur auf der Suche nach Gas/Öl und das möglichst billig und billig bedeutet bei Ihnen am besten Kostenlos, oder auf Kosten des Militärs zusammen mit der Nato. 

Afghanistan, Pakistan, Ägypten, Irak, Lybien, Syrien (verhindert durch Russland) Venezuela (Verhindert von Russland und China (Der UN))

Und Geschäfte machen Sie mit Saudi-Arabien, Iran(mit großen Problemen), Kanada uvm. Kann die alle garnicht aufzählen. Und als wäre das nicht genug, will Trump jetzt noch die Arktis holen. 

OEl- und Gasfoerderung: Gericht stoppt Trumps Arktis-Plaene | tagesschau.de

Ich denke aber, dass Venezuela unbedingt geholt werden muss. Die ganze Sache ist wirklich spannend. Man merkt, dass die USA wirklich in Not kommt.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. März 2019)

Die Chinesen kaufen einfach  munter weiter, deren Möglichkeiten scheinen Grenzenlos zu sein, wenn Gesetze kommen das der Kauf von Firmen nicht mehr so einfach ist, dann suchen die sich einen neuen Markt.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. März 2019)

China hat so einige gravierende Probleme:



> Im Einklang mit der Regierungspropaganda erklären viele chinesische  Gemeinden im Ausland, Gene, Kultur, Tradition und Geschäftssinn der  Chinesen seien von solcher Überlegenheit, dass sie ihren Gastländern  viel nützlicher seien als die "faulen Schwarzen" oder die "lästigen  Muslime".
> 
> Fremdenfeindlichkeit: Die sozialen Konflikte verschaerfen sich | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (31. März 2019)

Passend zum Titel des Themas: Wirtschaftsdaten schönen ohne rot zu werden.


----------



## RyzA (1. April 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die EU will ja neue Verordnungen erlassen, die es nicht-europäischen Firmen erschweren sollen, hiesige High-Tech-Firmen zu schlucken.
> Ob das jetzt schon über den Entwurfsstatus hinaus ist, bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher.


Ich finde das wichtig. Weil das ist ja auch westliches Know-How welches dann in ihre Hände gerät. 



Creater schrieb:


> Die USA ist aber immer noch die Nummer eins, nur auf der Suche nach Gas/Öl und das möglichst billig und billig bedeutet bei Ihnen am besten Kostenlos, oder auf Kosten des Militärs zusammen mit der Nato.


Noch sind die USA die Nr.1. Aber nicht mehr lange.



Poulton schrieb:


> Passend zum Titel des Themas: Wirtschaftsdaten schönen ohne rot zu werden.


Leider kann man den Artikel nicht lesen. Die wollen irgendwie Geld dafür.


----------



## shadie (1. April 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die Chinesen haben bei ich nenns mal wichtigen Entscheidungen auch andere staatliche "Möglichkeiten".
> 
> Ich kenne da ein Beispiel aus erster Hand wie da Verhandlungen anders ablaufen wenn die einen Deal wollen. Da hast du 3 Anbieter für einen großen Auftrag und die geben ihre Angebote ab zu welchem preis/Konditionen sie dein Lastenheft erfüllen möchten. Anbieter 1 und 2 kommen mit je nem buchdicken Dokument/Angebot was wie wo zu welchen Konditionen gemacht wird und es steht ein Preis drunter.
> Anbieter 3 (der chinesische) kommt mit einem Umschlag mit einem einzelnen Zettel drin auf dem steht: "Wir machen gleiche wie günstigster Anbieter für 30% weniger Euro".
> ...



Stellt sich mir die Frage woher du weißt was in dem Umschlag stand, kann ja eigentlich nur der Kunde wissen.

Ich kann zum heutigen Stand aus erster Hand sagen, dass solche Deals bei unseren Kunden mit Huawei so nicht ablaufen.
Die laufen genau so seriös ab wie bei Dell EMC und HPE, etc. auch.


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Chinesen mischen auch überall mit. Echte Global Player.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich einen Schutz für Firmen/AGs das nur begrenzt Anteile erworben werden können?
> Nicht das die noch eine (westliche) Firma nach der anderen übernehmen...



Die Bundesregierung kann meines Wissens nach eine Übernahme untersagen, hat sie nur leider viel zu selten getan, viel zu viele High Tech Firmen sind bereits in die Hände der Chinesen gegangen. 
Das wird früher oder später dazu führen, dass Deutschland in die Bedeutungslosigkeit absinkt, denn wir haben weder eine groß genuge Bevölkerung noch sonderlich viel Rohstoffe, das Einzige was wir haben ist Know How.


----------



## Poulton (1. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Leider kann man den Artikel nicht lesen. Die wollen irgendwie Geld dafür.


Entweder über privates Fenster, diesen Link: ft.com/content/961b4b32-3fce-11e9-b896-fe36ec32aece in google eingeben und darüber öffnen oder: China’s economy might be nearly a seventh smaller than reported - Slower but steadier?


----------



## Creater (1. April 2019)

China hat uns ja Angeboten zusammen mit Huawei ein neues 5G Netz auszubauen, aber die USA hat es uns untersagt. Zu groß ist die Gefahr, dass Apple weiter abrutscht und vor allem, dass China dann unsere Daten bekommt und nicht mehr die USA. 

Es wurde bereits von mehreren IT Fachleuten untersucht, ob die Huawei in dem Sinne gefährlich für uns wären, das Ergebnis war nein. 

Trotzdem sollte unsere Regierung das Neuland doch endlich mal in die Hand nehmen. Ich spreche da in erster Linie von den DSL Anschlüssen und Glasfasern. Bei den 5G Netzen bin ich noch skeptisch, was die Strahlenbelastung angeht.


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

Creater schrieb:


> China hat uns ja Angeboten zusammen mit Huawei ein neues 5G Netz auszubauen, aber die USA hat es uns untersagt. Zu groß ist die Gefahr, dass Apple weiter abrutscht und vor allem, dass China dann unsere Daten bekommt und nicht mehr die USA.
> 
> Es wurde bereits von mehreren IT Fachleuten untersucht, ob die Huawei in dem Sinne gefährlich für uns wären, das Ergebnis war nein.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte unsere Regierung das Neuland doch endlich mal in die Hand nehmen. Ich spreche da in erster Linie von den DSL Anschlüssen und Glasfasern. Bei den 5G Netzen bin ich noch skeptisch, was die Strahlenbelastung angeht.



Vielleicht geht es wirklich nur um US Interessen (die aber nicht Apple betreffen), eventuell gibt es aber wirklich die Gefahr, dass China uns dadurch schaden kann. Das 5G Netz ist äußerst wichtig für die Wirtschaft, sprich es muss schnell zur Verfügung stehen, muss aber gleichzeitig sicher sein. Das ist eben eine Risikoabwägung, denn nur weil man bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden hat, heißt es nicht, dass man nicht noch etwas finden wird.
Soweit mir bekannt ist das 5G Netz in der Hinsicht nicht gefährlich. Im Grunde nach würde es für den normalen Bürger auch reichen, wenn eine 100% 4G Abdeckung mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung stehen würde, sprich 5G Masten nur da aufstellen wo sie benötigt werden.
Ach ja, nein die USA haben uns gar nichts verboten, sie haben uns vielleicht sehr unhöflich darum gebeten, mehr aber auch nicht, denn verbieten können sie uns gar nichts.


----------



## Creater (1. April 2019)

Stimmt verbieten können Sie uns nix, aber uns Erpressen. Mal gucken, was wir für eine Strafe wegen dem Russischen Gas noch bekommen. (Nord Stream Pipeline)

Genauso wird man uns bestrafen, wenn wir von China Wirtschaftlich profitieren und Sie von uns Geld bekommen, denn die USA betreibt ja immer noch strenge Handelskriege. Und wir würden gegen ihre Interessen Handeln. 

Klar Apple wird es nicht alleine treffen, war nur ein Beispiel. Aber viele schwören mittlerweile auf Handys aus China. Das wird man schon bald enorm spüren, falls die Bundesregierung das Angebot annimmt. Schon längst ist das IPhone einfach nur zu einem Statussymbol geworden.

Ich wäre ja dafür, dass man sowas in Deutschland eigenständig umsetzt. Es würde den Arbeitsmarkt auffrischen! Klar die Handys müssten wir Importieren. 

Das die 5G Strahlen so unbedenklich sein sollen, stimmt aber nicht. Es gibt viele Diskussionen darüber und eine Unbedenklichkeit wurde meines Wissens nach, noch nicht attestiert.


----------



## RtZk (1. April 2019)

Creater schrieb:


> Stimmt verbieten können Sie uns nix, aber uns Erpressen. Mal gucken, was wir für eine Strafe wegen dem Russischen Gas noch bekommen. (Nord Stream Pipeline)
> 
> Genauso wird man uns bestrafen, wenn wir von China Wirtschaftlich profitieren und Sie von uns Geld bekommen, denn die USA betreibt ja immer noch strenge Handelskriege. Und wir würden gegen ihre Interessen Handeln.
> 
> ...




Nord Stream ist ein sehr gutes Projekt, das Einzige was die Ost Staaten befürchten ist, dass sie keine Milliarden mehr abkassieren für die Durchflussrechte. Die USA befürchtet zwar eine Abhänigkeit von Russland, die aber unbegründet ist, da sowieso schon alles (oder fast alles) an Gas aus Russland kommt. 

Ich glaube du steigerst dich zu sehr rein, die USA sind wirtschaftlich zwar extrem mächtig, aber auch wieder nicht so mächtig um es mit der EU und China gleichzeitig aufzunehmen, so eine Aktion wäre der Ruin der US Wirtschaft. 

Es ist eher nicht Apple sondern der US Netzausbauer der selbst ausbauen will und es ist logisch, dass die USA nicht wollen, dass Huawei diese aussticht, da so eine Schlüsseltechnologie gefördert werden muss. 

Das iPhone ist leistungsmäßig immer noch auf Platz 1 und IOS ein perfektes Betriebssystem für alle die Sicherheit wollen und nicht so viel Freiheit wie auf einem Desktop benötigen. 
Da wo die Chinesen aufholen ist auf dem Mittelpreisigen Markt, da holt man aber zumindest bei der westeuropäischen Jugend wenig Geld, da das iPhone, wie du ja geschrieben hast, für viele ein Statussymbol ist. Außerdem sind die Margen dort recht niedrig, im Gegensatz zum High End Bereich.


----------



## Creater (1. April 2019)

Sehe ich ähnlich so. Nord stream ist super! Auch der Bau, der durch keine 3. Länder geht und somit nicht mit Zöllen belastet werden kann. Die USA möchte uns am liebsten ihr Fracking Gas andrehen, welches sau teuer gefördert und auch transportiert werden muss. Auf Drohung der USA, dass wir uns abhängig von Russland machen würden, hat Merkel erst gesagt, dass Sie darüber noch nachdenken müsse. Aber jetzt haben Sie es einfach umgesetzt, find ich klasse. 

Jetzt ist die Frage, was ist dran an der Geschichte der faz mit dem Kuhhandel Art.13 für Frankreich und Nord Stream Unterstützung für Deutschland. Wäre nicht das erste mal, dass sich Detschland die Franzosen als stütze dazu holen. 

Skandalös wäre es schon. 

Eigentlich sollten wir nun auch kein Druck mehr in Venezuela aufbauen, indem wir einfach Maduro abwählen und Guiado den Oppositionsführer anerkennen. Auch hier merkt man druck aus der US Seite. 

Auch hier ist spannend, was in der Ermittlungsache Billy Six heraus kommen wird. (Ich vermute er wird wenig erfolg haben) 

Aber wenn man erlich ist, wäre es für uns besser, wenn die Russen sich das Gas/Öl in Venezuela sichern und an uns weiterleiten. 

Ist ein bisschen komplex das ganze.


----------

